# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ervaring met DBC's

## WendyK

Wie heeft hier ervaring met DBC's (diagnose behandel combinaties), in de medische wereld, of in de psychische wereld. Als patient of client, of als arts/therapeut.

Graag reacties over hoeveel werk het is om het in te voeren, of het werkt en of het haalbaar is (wat doe je bijv met een client die een langere behandeling nodig heeft dan de DBC voorschrijft).

Groetjes
Wendy

----------


## Agnes574

Ik word behandeld voor CVS (Chronisch Vermoeidheids Syndroom),maar dat is een moeilijk gebied,omdat men niet weet hoe het juist te behandelen!
Bij de één werkt dit,bij de ander dat...
Ik heb nu een combinatie van medicatie,hydrotherapie en daar komt binnenkort waarschijnlijk psychotherapie bij...
Mijn ervaringen;weinig goede tot nu toe en veel geld kwijt aan alles!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## WendyK

Wat heeft jou verhaal te maken met dbc's...ik vat hem niet helemaal, tenminste hier kan ik weinig mee.

Ps; laat je nog wat horen op mijn 2de mail?

----------


## Agnes574

Wat heeft mijn verhaal te maken met diagnose,behandel combinaties?
Simpel....omdat ik met diagnose behandel combinaties te maken heb ivm mijn CVS!!!!!!! Misschien ken jij niets van CVS? Ik sta onder behandeling en begeleiding van een multidisciplinair team van internisten,psychologen en psychiaters....dus diagnose en behandelingscombinatie!
Als jij het anders bedoelde,moet je meer en duidelijkere uitleg geven,ok?!
Dan word begrepen wat je bedoelt.

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## WendyK

Weet jij wat DBC's zijn? Dat zijn codes die in de computer ingevoerd moeten worden als er een diagnose gesteld is. Het geeft de verzekering zekerheid over de duur van de behandeling en daarmee de kosten (jaja dat is van te voren al vastgesteld, gemiddeld dan). In de medische wereld prima, in de psychische wereld niet (mijn mening).

Ik zie het gewoon niet zitten dat ik als hulpverlener voor de behandeling een diagnose moet stellen zodat de verzekering weet hoe lang de behandeling duurt. Iemand die dingen verzwijgt in de behandeling, niet gemotiveerd is, taal achter stand heeft, waarmee het niet klikt met de hulpverlener...allemaal factoren die de duur van de behandleing beinvloed.

Soms krijgen patienten/clienten hun code te horen, soms niet. Soms krijgen patienten/clienten te horen 'wanneer hun DBC afgelopen is', want ja, bij elke diagnose hoort een bepaalde behandelduur. Daarom vroeg ik om reacties van patienten/clienten. Maar kennelijk ben jij niet degene die ik zoek...soms moet je gewoon niet op alles reageren waarover je denkt mee te kunnen praten.

Ik had het bericht nml express niet uitgelegd omdat ik wil dat alleen de mensen reageren die er echt iets over weten.

----------


## Agnes574

Ok dan,succes ermee Wendy...
Je hebt idd niet vermeld dat het om ''codes'' gaat! En of ze bij mijn behandeling codes gebruiken?,don't know,maar wel wordt de behandelingsduur van te voren vastgesteld en krijg je ook maar zoveel vergoed van de verzekering/ziekenfonds...toch wel veel gelijkenissen hé...hoe lang ben je al bezig aan je opleiding trouwens?
Misschien is er een verschil tussen Belgische en Nederlandse benamingen...want in Belgie spreken ze wel degelijk van Diagnose-Behandeling-Combinatie(s)!!!!
Dus misschien is je onderwerp verwarrend/onduidelijk??
Je zult het wel zien aan de reacties  :Wink: 

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## WendyK

t is verplicht vanaf 1 januari 2008, maar idd vanuit NL...sorry!

----------


## Agnes574

Is niets,hopelijk krijg je de juiste reacties van de juiste mensen!
Misschien een extra woordje uitleg anders?
Dat kan mensen helpen bij hun reactie!
Succes ermee!

----------

